# How long till AF after Provera?



## ckylesworld

I am taking Provera for 7 days (Im on my 5th day) when should I expect AF after I finish the Provera? And next Im going on Clomid. Do I count the first heavy day as day 1 of AF? If so would that be my CD 1?

Sorry for so many questions but this is my first time doing this :shrug:


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, the period can take up to 14 days to come after your last tablet however I think it is usually around 3-5 days on average. You would class the first day of proper bleeding as cd 1, hope this helps and more questions just ask. X


----------



## ckylesworld

Thank you so much. That gives me an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Scottky

I finished provera on Wednesday and started on Sunday, the day you start is cd1


----------



## KatCrazy

ckylesworld said:


> Thank you so much. That gives me an idea of what to expect.

No problem, I've been through 7 rounds of clomid some with provera so if you need anything further answering just ask and I will try to help. X


----------



## babyteach

KatCrazy: Hi I too have to take provera to get a period! This time it did not work though?!?! I have taken it six time before and it always came 3-7 days after. And this time 13 days after me last pill, nothing, so my doctor is having me take another 10 days and hope it works this time. If not then I will have to take a month of BC pills to regualte some of my hormones. HAve you ever had this happen to you? Or do you know any other ways to help bring on AF? Thanks :)


----------



## KatCrazy

babyteach said:


> KatCrazy: Hi I too have to take provera to get a period! This time it did not work though?!?! I have taken it six time before and it always came 3-7 days after. And this time 13 days after me last pill, nothing, so my doctor is having me take another 10 days and hope it works this time. If not then I will have to take a month of BC pills to regualte some of my hormones. HAve you ever had this happen to you? Or do you know any other ways to help bring on AF? Thanks :)

Hi, yes this also happened to me, very frustrating! My doc prescribed a higher dose of provera which did the trick. Brought on a very heavy period but better than none. :thumbup:


----------



## babyteach

Thanks!! I sure hope it works this time, it is not a higher dose but I am taking another ten days worth. Hopefully that does not make a difference?!?! I would take a heavy flow then nothing at all, can't move forward without it. How long did it take for AF to show after the second round? Thanks again, hope you see a BFP soon :)


----------



## CO09

I have been on Provera 3 times and Prometrium once. I always got a withdrawl bleed on Provera, as soon as 3 days after the last pill and as long as 8 days afterwards. I only got very light spotting on Prometrium (which made me really dizzy and tired) so I didn't start my clomid thinking that a heavier flow would soon follow, but it never did. My Dr then said that any spotting/bleeding on Prometrium should count as your 'period' and start Clomid. 
What I was told as to why a woman would spot or not have any bleeding at all would be based on if you produced enough estrogen in your first half of the cycle to build up enough uterine lining to cause a withdrawl bleed. If you didn't have enough estrogen, you may not have any bleeding after Provera or Prometrium. So basically, if you have a period after Provera, then you at least know that your body is producing enough estrogen, which is a good thing!


----------



## lorileigh

AF came about 3 or 4 days after I stopped taking the Provera - I was convinced that it didn't work, but sure enough it did.

My OBGYN says to count the first day of bleeding (even if it is only spotting) as CD1


----------



## ckylesworld

Thank you all for the good info. That makes me feel good that any bleeding at all counts. I am nervous that it wont work. I took my last provera yesterday and now the wait begins [-o&lt;


----------



## KatCrazy

babyteach said:


> Thanks!! I sure hope it works this time, it is not a higher dose but I am taking another ten days worth. Hopefully that does not make a difference?!?! I would take a heavy flow then nothing at all, can't move forward without it. How long did it take for AF to show after the second round? Thanks again, hope you see a BFP soon :)

With the higher dose it actually came 2 days before I was due to finish the course so the doc just said to not finish as it had done the trick. Good luck to u too, hope it works this time. X


----------



## ckylesworld

I am scared I wont get AF therefore cant start clomid. What if the 7 days of 10mg provera dosent bring on AF? Then what?

A little background, im 35 and was on Depo shot for 6yrs took a year off then was on it for the last 2-3 years. Took last shot june 2011, due sept 2011 didnt get. Never had a period at all on depo, spotting at most every 6 months. Thats why I am worried.


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, please don't worry I'm sure it will work and if not there arenothers options. they can up the dose or there are others drugs that have the same effect that may suit you better.

One time I took provera my AF didn't come until about 10 days after last pill and I was convinced it hadn't worked! 

I have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks so much. You saying that means alot to me and knowing you know exactly what im talking about is nice. :flower:


----------



## KatCrazy

No problem, it's tough going through all this on your own, I've loved being able to talk to others on here going through same stuff.

There is another thread called 'provera and clomid buddies' started my lily7, there are quite a few ladies all in similar positions, you should come join us. :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

My Dr put me on Provera for 7 days, started yesterday. Then once I get AF they are putting me on birthcontrol so I can get a HSG done. After that I will be taking 25mg clomid. My Dr is also adding ovidrel and Prometrium. We have been TTC for a year, so we are hoping this works.

Wishing everybody good luck!!!


----------



## ckylesworld

I just went to rest room and thought I saw light pink on toilet paper. Fingers crossed and my stomach is cramping like crazy. Mabe AF is on its way. If so it only took 3days after last provera.


----------



## littlesara

provera never worked for me. i wish it had.................the only thing provera did for me is make my hot flashes stop! going to the doc on tues hopefully for some answers. let us know how things are going.......:winkwink:


----------



## KatCrazy

ckylesworld said:


> I just went to rest room and thought I saw light pink on toilet paper. Fingers crossed and my stomach is cramping like crazy. Mabe AF is on its way. If so it only took 3days after last provera.

Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## lorileigh

I hope AF gets here, so you can go ahead and start counting towards the next cycle. I will also warn you, my period after taking Provera was CRAZY heavy! Like completely ridiculous heavy. I have heavy periods nomally, but this was definitely made worse by the Provera. Hopefully yours won't be the same, but for the first few days, I would plan to change things out more often than you normally do.


----------



## ckylesworld

So excited, I just got AF! Woohoo next step clomid in 5 days. :happydance:


----------



## KatCrazy

Yay! Good luck with the clomid and I hope te side effects aren't too bad for you. I think the main thing that's common are the hot flushes and headaches. I think I had it a bit worse than most as I also felt extremely tired and emotional.

Don't worry though it effects us all different and if it works it's worth it right?! :flower:


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks for the encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## ckylesworld

Ok now I'm worried again. I only bleed that one tome this morning now its gone. Does that count or do I need more provera? I took 7 days of it.


----------



## babyteach

Besides the last time I took provera I only got a really light bleed after finishing the pills. Like could have worn a tampon all day and not fill it up, sorry TMI. My doc told me it's fine she said any bleed counts. Call your doc Monday to be sure but I think you bleed some so you will be fine to take clomid!


----------



## babyteach

So took my second round of provera last pill today! I sure hope it works this time or I have to take a month of BC pills to level out my estrogen and progesterone to get AF!! I really do not want to have to do that b/c it puts me into March to start clomid and do the trigger shot!! AHHH FX'd for AF please!!


----------



## ckylesworld

I feel yhd same way. I really just want to start the clomid. When I did bleed today its like a small pea size clot was in potty. (Tmi) I don't know what that meant. I'm sure thats where the bright red blood came from.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Personally...I would count it. Like everyone says, any bleed counts.

I am waiting for AF and my doctor doesn't want to do provera yet, so i'm trying herbal alternatives. Just drank some parsley tea tonight. :) We'll see what happens.

https://www.sisterzeus.com/delayedmen.htm


----------



## ckylesworld

Good luck to you. I hope ur doctor gives u provera soon. I know how hard it is to wait.


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, I think you should def count it, I too had one or two that literally lasted a day plus a bit of spotting either side. I also called the doc as it was so unusual and they said it was fine and to take the clomid.

It can't do any harm so I would go for it. X


----------



## ckylesworld

What a relief! More AF today. Now I'm not worried at all to take the clomid.


----------



## Hopingmomma

babyteach said:


> Thanks!! I sure hope it works this time, it is not a higher dose but I am taking another ten days worth. Hopefully that does not make a difference?!?! I would take a heavy flow then nothing at all, can't move forward without it. How long did it take for AF to show after the second round? Thanks again, hope you see a BFP soon :)

Hey,

I'm just wondering what happened with your situation? I am in day 13 after provera, and no sign of AF. My Gyn. is off until Monday so I can't call him :(

Would love some advise or suggestions,


----------



## xxx_faithful

KatCrazy said:


> Hi, the period can take up to 14 days to come after your last tablet however I think it is usually around 3-5 days on average. You would class the first day of proper bleeding as cd 1, hope this helps and more questions just ask. X

Wow what a history you have. I'm sorry to hear what you have gone through.. congrats on your soon to be baby. Are you excited???? xxx What do you think ended up working for you?


----------



## Lauren.stan

So, I'm reading that different doctors are giving different instructionson taking Clomid (which days to be taking it). I just finished Provera 2 days ago, and still waiting on my period... But my dr. Had told me to take the Clomid on the 3rd day of my period. Is this normal for all of you? Or are you taking it the first day of your period? 

Thank you ladies.


----------

